# Sir Patrick Moore



## Sukerkin (Dec 10, 2012)

A man of great intelligence, influence and inspiration has left us.  Generations of British and Commonwealth star-gazers grew up and chose their path because of this great man.  It is a sadness that he has gone but his legacy remains in his work and that of those that he enticed into the fields of astronomy and cosmology.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-20657939


----------



## seasoned (Dec 10, 2012)

It sounds like a truly great man has departed. RIP


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2012)

.


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 22, 2013)

.


----------

